# Blue Buffalo Kibble Change?



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a heads up for our members who feed Blue Buffalo. 

Blue Buffalo Kibble Change?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You are so helpful to have taken the time to inform members about that. Wow,That was not right. The dangers just keep coming our way with petfood.*
*I used it in the begining my vet said throw it out-he had operated on to many who used BB that had Crystals I Got scared and switched. But i know many that do well on it. The vet said sureyou think its fine untill this develops & The Damage is done.*

*Just One Vets View That was my Vet.*
*BB must have people that are hurtless and should really give some better type of help to the public that have a problem like that one. Nickee**

*.*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I read this with my mouth wide open and still cannot believe that something like that happened with BB!!! I have always been a very strong advocate of BB and would highly recommend that a call be made to their headquarters about this issue. I have spoken with them on occasion and they have always been honest and above board with any and all questions that I might have. What really upset me was the attitude of the person who was there to represent BB. I certainly would not have been to kind with any and responses to him. 

Our two Cats eat BB, but not the grain free variety and have done exceptionally well for the almost three years that they have been fed BB. To me, the whole incident is highly unacceptable and I would have demanded my money back. Our Pet Smart has never given us any problems if/when we returned any Pet Food which did occur when BB had a recall due a higher Vitamin D content. I not only got a full refund but also further compensation as well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I read this with my mouth wide open and still cannot believe that something like that happened with BB!!! I have always been a very strong advocate of BB and would highly recommend that a call be made to their headquarters about this issue. I have spoken with them on occasion and they have always been honest and above board with any and all questions that I might have. What really upset me was the attitude of the person who was there to represent BB. I certainly would not have been to kind with any and responses to him.
> 
> Our two Cats eat BB, but not the grain free variety and have done exceptionally well for the almost three years that they have been fed BB. To me, the whole incident is highly unacceptable and I would have demanded my money back. Our Pet Smart has never given us any problems if/when we returned any Pet Food which did occur when BB had a recall due a higher Vitamin D content. I not only got a full refund but also further compensation as well.


The company's attitude about the error is what is really scary!

I feed my cat Blue Buffalo and now I am not sure I want to continue to do so.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

This makes me wonder whether the person who bought the kibble was being truthful. Did the store check another bag to compare?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

As I said in my earlier post, call the company headquarters directly and let them know what actually happened. And, I would certainly let them know about the horrible and very inappropriate attitude of the rep that was there at that Expo. Hope that you got his name so they can identify with who were speaking with. 

I am still going to keep on feeding our two Cats BB since we have not seen any change in the appearance of their food. I will check though when we are ready to get a new bag to make sure that it is the same.


----------

